# Looking for people into cycling and walking, Sagres area



## Mad_Hatter (Jan 26, 2018)

We are near Sagres and in our 40’s. We have been doing some off road cycling and walking a few trails with our gps. Looking for others that might be interested.

Sea fishing also, if you are up for it. 

Thanks 

Tim & Simone


----------



## rajtar (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi we are not is Sagres, we have recently moved to Castro Daire, Viseu. But i have a question how do you find life down there? we are also into hiking and the outdors i am a personal trainer and i wonder how is the market for personal trainers in your area. We love it here in Castro Daire but i always have my eyes open for new opportunities. Thanks


----------



## Mad_Hatter (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Rajtar,

I will send you a PM as I believe I can after I have done 5 posts. This makes 5 &#55357;&#56842;


----------

